# All this is mine............



## terryo (Aug 3, 2009)

Every AM Pio sits on the piece of slate that covers the pump for the waterfall and just waits for me to give him his breakfast...He just looks around like he is surveying his property...






found a new cuttle bone


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Aug 3, 2009)

Pio looks so happy and your enclosure is so beautiful!

Might I ask where you got the fountain from and weather it was easy to install?


----------



## shelber10 (Aug 3, 2009)

oh wow it looks really nice


----------



## Candy (Aug 3, 2009)

I bet he is thinking he can't believe this is all his. They do seem to love the great outdoors so much better than inside of the house. Although Dale is always hiding in his hide when he's outside I'm almost positive that he's happier out there. To bad we live so far apart Dale would love to come and visit Pio and Izzy's back yard stream of happiness.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 3, 2009)

The stream of happiness! I love it!

Funny how we're never satisfied with what we have. You "covet" Arkansas Kelly's great outdoors and all the rest of us covet your beautiful habitats!

I would love to have a stream like yours, however every morning I have to clean out 'possum feces from each and every one of my waterers! 

But I never tire of seeing your pictures!

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Aug 3, 2009)

.Kelly...It is a waterfall that my son made from some flat stones he had, and then after he dug out for the stream, and the little pond that is at the end of it, he put a liner and then some black cement, and added some river rocks. In the deep end where the little stream goes into, he put a hole before the cement dried and there is where the pump is. For some reason, Pio sits on the slate cover in the shallow water near the deep end. He just sits there all morning. After he eats, he will wonder around a bit and then go into his hide. (He usually poops on the slate too) I keep a little net nearby and scoop it out....it is pretty BIG now...yuk!

Candy...I wish you lived near me too. I think we have a lot in common with all our sons and our torts.

Thank you Yvonne...I have to post some up-dated pictures of Chewy.....I think she is growing. No possum's here in MY yard...lol


----------



## Isa (Aug 3, 2009)

Terry,
I wish I could be Pio and that I could leave there  I love it!
Pio is so cute waiting for you 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 4, 2009)

Seriously Terry, the more I see that garden of eden, the more I wish I had the same one ! I am sure Pio is the happiest tortie ALIVE! Lol. Tallula also waits most mornings, when I get up, shes out of her spot and is craning her neck to see where I am Lol. Pio is looking gorgeous


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 4, 2009)

King Pio (or Queen Pio) does have a beautiful kingdom to enjoy.


----------



## spring pace (Aug 4, 2009)

what a beautiful habitat. shangri-la la la. big smiles from galileo & spring


----------



## terryo (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you everyone...I appreciate it.


----------



## kaabi (Aug 4, 2009)

terryo said:


> Thank you everyone...I appreciate it.



Hi Terryo,

Wouldnt your very-happy-red-footed take a bite at those plants? 
cos my Star will, and i have problem decorating it's pen!
Can you give me some pointers?

Thank you


----------



## terryo (Aug 4, 2009)

kaabi said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you everyone...I appreciate it.
> ...



The only thing I've seen him nibble at is the pansies. He loves them..flowers and all. He will eat a whole plant right down to the root. Sometimes he doesn't finish all his food when I give it to him in the AM, so he will come out again at mid afternoon and finish whatever food he didn't eat, then sit in the water for a while, and then he goes into the hide until the next AM. He is most active in the morning before I feed him....walks in the stream, sits for a while, walks around a bit searching for bugs. He never ate anything live before, but now he digs in the leaf pile on one side of his hide and he finds worms and bugs. He loves them now...so far I haven't had much trouble with the plants.


----------



## johnhutch2000 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats a really nice setup! I'm sure he's very happy! Is he safe to keep with what looks relatively deep water? (obviously is) but just surprises me. What breed is he. - J (new to tortoise forum and going to get myself a hermes)


----------



## terryo (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, it was too deep so I added some river rocks to make it more shallow. My boxie will go in the deep end and swim, and go under the water and it always looks like she is having a ball. Pio usually just walks through the stream or takes a drink of water. Sometimes he goes into the deep end. Now it only covers 3/4 of his shell.


----------



## JustAnja (Aug 5, 2009)

Terry, Pio is looking fabulous and Im so envious of his/her kingdom. Heck I wanna live there too!


----------

